# Long Island Lawn Leveling Project 8_7_20



## Long Island Lawn (Sep 20, 2018)

Hey guys I dont post I have just been using the site as a reference for awhile now its my go2 forum. I'm Looking for tips on starting a lawn leveling project this season and any help would be greatly appreciated. The backyard is about 30 x 40 foot rectangle of lawn that has irrigation. This is a play area for my kids to play soccer volleyball etc the dog trounces around and pees and poops back here as well and i plan to train him to do his thing somewhere else though (normal backyard stuff).
The backyard has many undulations and while at times it looks OK with HOC high but its a ankle twister all over the place.The question is when is the best time to round up the yard for leveling and seeding. I'm on Long Island Transition zone 7 and its humid today. 
Thanks for any help here is a photo 
Go Eagles !


----------



## Long Island Lawn (Sep 20, 2018)

I m guessing its probably go time. Im thinking TTF with a Little bit of kbg mixed in the area is full sun all day. 
Any opinions on this would be appreciated.


----------



## Lawnsnotmygame (Jun 3, 2020)

You can round up the lawn anytime but you don't really have to if you're just gonna cover the whole thing topsoil. Then just seed and cover with peat moss. I'd give this a go at about Labor Day weekend. I'm going to just top dress and overseed around that time as well. Nassau county.


----------



## gasdoc (Jul 24, 2019)

I'm in Suffolk

I have a 5000 sqft area that's very bumpy and compacted. I sprayed gly today. I'm planning on heavily aerating tomorrow and adding soil amendments. I'll probably spray one more time (lots of weeds currently)before having a screened topsoil/sand/compost blend delivered for leveling next weekend. Seed down when weather looks good after that

TTTF/KBG is an excellent choice. The reno I did last year on my main property looks great with that blend


----------



## Long Island Lawn (Sep 20, 2018)

Thanks guys Im probably going to round up the backyard The photo made it look better than the reality its so bad i feel like it needs to be aerated and soil amendments as well. TTF with KBG . Ill keep updating with photos on my progess. 
Thanks again . :thumbup: Im in Suffolk as well.


----------



## Long Island Lawn (Sep 20, 2018)

August 9 just just sprayed the backyard with round up. Ugh This is going to be a lot of work. Ill update with photos of the kill in the next few days. I guess next will be to rake all the dead grass up for the next week or so and keep hitting it with round up . Wish me luck. I think im going to need it.


----------



## gasdoc (Jul 24, 2019)

Congrats!

The work will be worth it.

Are you bringing in a lot of material for leveling?

I'm planning on doing a low mulch mow, followed by a second round of gly on Friday and then leveling Saturday.

Raking and disposing of the dead grass is a ton of work and may not be necessary if you're covering with a lot of dirt.

Have you done a soil test yet? They're cheap and will guide you the next year +


----------



## jimmythegreek (Aug 7, 2020)

Cut it as short as possible and bag it saves alot of work. That small an area can be power raked multiple times after it's dead amd will blow alot of it apart. Backpack blower might work some over. If your adding soils smother it. I've actually seen sod grown right over dead grass


----------



## M32075 (May 9, 2019)

Long island here also. One weekend of hard work and trust me it will look fantastic before you know it. You lose electricity after the storm last week? I still have non talk about miserable


----------



## Long Island Lawn (Sep 20, 2018)

Hey Gasdoc , Jimmy the Greek thanks for the tips to be honest i have not done a soil test i know i should ill put it on the list. I was planning on bringing in a few yards of soil .I didnt mow it super low yet its probably 3" . I sprayed it again tonight . I turned the sprinklers for the backyard off figuring water is no longer needed. What type of seed do you guys recommend? Im going to take your advice and try not to rake out to much grass bag most of it and i will be using a ton of dirt. 
Bag Blow smother I like !!!! Power rake i need to stop at the depot and pick up. Thanks guys !!! :thumbup: I was lucky half my neighborhood lost power I was finally one of the lucky ones its rough without ac in this heat sorry to hear about your electricity.


----------



## M32075 (May 9, 2019)

I would check out united seeds buy it off the internet. They have a mixture called super turf ll LS could be exactly what you're looking for. There are other mixes available also.


----------



## M32075 (May 9, 2019)

Power rake I would just buy one from Amazon or alike get a electric one they go for about $100. Sun joe or green works both great machines.


----------



## gasdoc (Jul 24, 2019)

Super turf ii from united seeds would be a great mix.

Easy to order off the internet and fast shipping

You're going to want to use mesotrione (tenacity) at seeding. Best bet for that is going to be Scott's starter with weed preventer in the light blue bag


----------



## Long Island Lawn (Sep 20, 2018)

Just put my order in for super turf 2 starting to get excited . Need to Round up again tonight the grass is almost all dead. I think the premium price might have a great return on my grass happiness.


----------



## f_l (Aug 11, 2020)

Good luck! Just did a 2nd rd of gly and going to dethatch this weekend.

Also ordered from united seeds, but doing full KBG. Most on this forum talk about TTTF from united, but i figured I'd give KBG a try.


----------



## Lawnsnotmygame (Jun 3, 2020)

I bought from delea sod farms all over here on LI they say buy what grows well in your area. I have yet to see but it was $30 compared to $100 on these seed websites.


----------



## Long Island Lawn (Sep 20, 2018)

I live pretty close to delea and have bought from them two years counting now. Its good stuff but im trying something new this year. Good luck Lawnsnot mygame after this renovation ill tell you if the superturf 2 works out fr me.


----------



## Long Island Lawn (Sep 20, 2018)

Sorry i havent updated but the project took some twists and turns and i wasnt able to knock it out due some financial limitations. I still have a long way to go . I opted to throw down a rye lawn with the intent to do another kill in the near future . ts a 3 cultivar rye mix from delea its still pretty bare in many spots . Here is my daughter and I scapring the ground with a mini excavator . I will be bringing in a lot of dirt over he next few years i think. ts a lot more level than it was and next season will bring in a sand/ dirt mix to do a better job at leveling . I threw in a pic of my nomix front lawn that is coming along nicely.
I used pre-emergent scotts starter fertilzer. I just mowed it twice now and fed it some turfguard. It looks ok Im somewhat happy with it for now . I will continue to update as I proceed.


----------



## gasdoc (Jul 24, 2019)

Looks like it came out really nice!


----------



## Long Island Lawn (Sep 20, 2018)

Thanks Gasdoc! I cut a lot of corners. Ill be bringing soil/sand over the next few years to get it perfect. This rye will be an experiment this year scraped the and have a lot of rocks at the surface unfortunately . I did not have the abilty to bring in the harley rake attach to the bobcat to remove the rocks. Its much more level than it was so Im happier. My kids really need the backyard back so im done for a bit.


----------



## Lawnsnotmygame (Jun 3, 2020)

I wanted to try the tri rye! I think next year.


----------

